# New blog



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi folks, I have set up a blog about decorative painting, restoration and signwriting. In the coming weeks I have two expert grainers submitting tutorials as well as a marbling article written by the head of restoration at the palace of Versailles. I am actively seeking submissions for the blog, if anyone wants to contribute, I will be happy to publish. I feel it is important to keep these traditional skills alive and in the public eye. The link is here for anyone who is interested, contact email is on the blog.https://asogenius.wordpress.com/


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Great blog . I can tell whether your sign writing , fauxing or writing a lovely detailed blog you put 100 percent into it all. Nice example.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Fantastic blog irishmike. The reverse mirror sandblasting looks amazing.


----------



## HelpfulPainter (Jan 31, 2015)

Those wood cabinets you painted are fantastic! The gloss finish you have are awesome!


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks folks, the cabinets are by a guest blogger


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2009)

I have submitted an article for Mikes blog too. 
I have to say, as a passionate, proffesional craftsman myself, this really is a place where anybody creative, passionate about what they do in this industry, can confidently & safely deposit their articles & documents with Mike, to share with like minded individuals and learn from eachother for the greater good of our craft without profit or interference.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Aggi good to see you.


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

More coming from Aggie very shortly!!


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't know if you come across much of this type of work in the states but it's fascinating to see how a true craftsman approaches the restoration of fanlight windows. Second blog article from our esteemed colleague Aggie
https://asogenius.wordpress.com/


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very interesting blog. I believe we call those transom windows in the States. I was actually having a discussion with a professional door installer, and was talking to him about installing something similar to a fanlight, but without the intricate detail. The door is also a tall interior transition into another area, but without natural lighting.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks very much guys, it was an honour to be considered for Mike's blog.

Transom windows makes sense as a description, the head of the door frame sometimes being called a transom, although over here in the UK the terminology for a transom would normally define the horizontal 'head' over a window and not usually a door. But hey!! We know what it means.
I think the fanlight refers to the shape, such as the arch being a fan shape with radiating divisions & of course the light, meaning the glass.

Thanks for your interest


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi folks back again with more eye candy, an oak tutorial from Jeremy Taylor. Some of you might have seen Jeremy 's work on Pierre Finkelstein's site where he is a two time contest winner.
https://asogenius.wordpress.com/


----------



## frankwolf (Jul 26, 2015)

Great blog ! Thanks very much guys ! http://tranhbo.vn


----------

